

Emoticon Keyboard - How about a Programmer's keyboard :P - dholowiski
http://www.ispyce.com/2011/01/express-your-right-feelings-using.html

======
ambirex
Yeah that is silly, but there are pleanty of good programmer's keyboards:

* Microsoft Natural Ergonomic Keyboard 4000

* IBM Model M

* Mac keyboards

* Logitech G15

* Das Keyboard

(the top picks for this stack overflow thread:
[http://stackoverflow.com/questions/687/keyboard-for-
programm...](http://stackoverflow.com/questions/687/keyboard-for-programmers)
)

